# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG Update:1.7.0.2. New phones added First in the world

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Update:1.7.0.2. New phones added First in the world.  Added via JTAG interface: 
support SGH-T899M (Read/Write/OneClick repair)
support SHW-M130L (Read/Write/OneClick repair) - first in the world  Added via ISP(Direct EMMC) interface: 
support SGH-T399 (Read/Write Rom1/2/3, Exscd) - first in the world
support SGH-T399N (Read/Write Rom1/2/3, Exscd) - first in the world
support SGH-i317M (Read/Write Rom1/2/3, Exscd)
support SGH-T889 (Read/Write Rom1/2/3, Exscd)  Added new Zbin for:  Samsung_SGH-I317M_16G.pit
Samsung_SGH-I317M_I317MVLUDNF1_SBOOT_4.4.2.zbin
Samsung_SGH-T399_8G.pit
Samsung_SGH-T399_T399UVUAMJ4_SBOOT_4.2.2.zbin
Samsung_SGH-T399N_T399NUVUANK3_SBOOT_4.4.2.zbin
Samsung_SGH-T889_32G.pit
Samsung_SGH-T889_T889VVLUDNH2_SBOOT_4.4.2.zbin*

----------

